# lathe duplicator......



## thomaskennedy (11 Jul 2004)

hi all,
well as a begginer woodturner, i cant get exact replica's (YET!!)!!

So my question is, how do you make a lathe duplicator??
i once saw Norm with one (i think it was a home made one) but i cant remember what it was like!

Can anybody point me in the right direction of how to go about creating one???

Cheers!!

Tom


----------



## NormanKing (12 Jul 2004)

Thomas
Like you I thought I needed one when I started out, but I found that making a good template to measure from was the key to successfully duplicating items like chair legs and was far easier than I thought.
I think a duplicator is only warranted if you intend to production run something (even Norm said he only got one because he had many identical parts to make for a This Old House staircase).
If you still want one check out Axminster, but just practise a little more and I think you'll be fine.


----------



## thomaskennedy (12 Jul 2004)

thanks for the tip norman but....

i am planning on making a cradle that has something like 40  turned rails!!

thanks anyway!!

Tom


----------



## thomaskennedy (13 Jul 2004)

I have had a look around and i found that the ones to buy are quite expensive, 

has anybody here made there own??

Ta

Tom


----------



## Alf (14 Jul 2004)

Tom,

I've been mulling over this one, and I'm pretty sure at least one of the routing books explains a method using a template and a 1/4" dismountable router (like the little Trend type) on a carriage. I can't check though, 'cos I sold all my routing books. :roll: It might have been Spielman's New Router Handbook perhaps? Or maybe Router Magic goes into it? I'm sure someone must be able to check for you.

The only other alternative is to re-think your cradle design... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## blurk99 (14 Jul 2004)

Hi Tom,

Do you mean a simple hardboard silhouette of the the profile that you can hold up to the spindle at centre height, the type where you have a tool holder follow a template that's fixed to the bed of the lathe, or the sort with sliding fingers that just sets the diameters at various points along the length?

jim


----------



## thomaskennedy (14 Jul 2004)

Alf-Rethinking the cradle design is a very attractive option at the moment !

Jim-It's the ones where you have a profile cut out of hardboard, or MDF etc. and there is something at the top that follows the profile of the cutout and a cutting tool that cuts that profile out!

Sorry if this isn't very clear, that is because i am not very clear on how to go about making it!!

Ta

Tom


----------



## DaveL (14 Jul 2004)

Tom,

Just to divert you a bit :shock: the Trend router lathe can use a template to duplicate copies. I have not tried this feature out but it does not like like a quick operation if you are doing 40 off :roll:


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Jul 2004)

Tom, 
I am a very infrequent turner of wood - and then only in a metalworking lathe! However, this thingy might help you. 







You still have to exercise control over the cutter but the little semaphore flags can be used over and over for repeating spindles. 

This is from a book called "200 Original Shop Aids and Jigs for Woodworkers" by Rosario Capotosto


----------



## Alf (15 Jul 2004)

How creative are you feeling, Tom?

Sled, Holders and Baseboard Jig Part I
Part II
Part III
Part IV

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Aragorn (15 Jul 2004)

Hi Chris
FWIW I made that "semaphore" jig thingy - I think we have the same book.
I didn't find it very good, despite looking like it should be. It wasn't really any more accurate or convenient than just using calipers.
Of course, this could just be because I didn't make the jig well enough, so just thought I'd mention it!


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Jul 2004)

Aragorn,
Like I said I am really inexperienced when it comes to wood turning. However, that thing was buzzing at the back of my brain somewhere and I couldn't let it go until I had found the reference and mentioned it! What little turning I do is mainly in metal and then I am usually worried about thousandths of an inch and work in quite a different way.

I guess I am not surprised that calipers work just as well - they would have been my first choice in trying to something like this.


----------



## Alf (15 Jul 2004)

waterhead37":3rzfgyxc said:


> I guess I am not surprised that calipers work just as well - they would have been my first choice in trying to something like this.


No, no - spanners. A set of open ended spanners make great calipers for turning, as well as being useful for other stuff like nuts and bolts. :wink: At least for everything but the most delicate quirks in the design.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mudman (16 Jul 2004)

I was looking through Keith Rowley's Foundation Course last night and he describes a router holder that can be made. He also shows one that he uses that he bought in a woodworking show. Now, I would say that once you have the means to hold a router securely, that the next step to make it follow a template should, in theory :? , be relatively simple. 

Shouldn't it?

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## thomaskennedy (16 Jul 2004)

hey guys!

Alf-Not that creative!! I wish was, but, im not  

Thanks for all the replies but still not what im looking for!!

Thanks anywho!! 

Ta

Tom


----------



## Dewy (4 Aug 2004)

thomaskennedy":3h2oform said:


> hi all,
> well as a begginer woodturner, i cant get exact replica's (YET!!)!!
> 
> So my question is, how do you make a lathe duplicator??
> ...


I saw 'Norm' using a very simple lathe duplicator when making a candle stand. The template was made from hardboard on the bandsaw then sanded smooth. The duplicator was a heavy weight to hold both cutting tool and follower. This had a steel shaft held in it with the follower small curve and cutting tool the same shape. The position for both follower and cutter could be adjusted both forward and back and up and down to get the cutter central tothe lathe.
This jig slid on a flat board below and in front on the lathe with the template attached.
the block looked like a 4-5" square of steel up to 2" thick with a hole to take the shaft (held in by welding or a grub screw) and the bottom polished to slide easily. You just gently slide the block along taking small cuts til the follower is sliding along the template. The block needs to be heavy to stop the lathe pulling it in so carefull small cuts are necessary holding the block down at all times.


----------



## LeeElms (6 Aug 2004)

I don't have any more details, but I noticed a lathe in B&Q (Performance Pro) the other day, and it said it had a copy facility included. Price for the complete package was £200.


----------



## thomaskennedy (7 Aug 2004)

Dewy-Thanks for the info...I need to think up of a plan now i have the knowledge  ....blasted H+L, why cant they have *that* program on NOW :lol: :wink: :roll: 

LeeElms-I searched on their webby but had no luck, i will have a look tommorow if possible, so thanks for the help

Ta

Tom


----------



## Dewy (7 Aug 2004)

That's the trouble with H&L now.
NYW was at prime time (8pm) ever since it started and now it's only on at 2.30pm.
With at least 2 hours of fishing everyday and more on Fridays and weekends, they should change the channel name.
The 'mid week break' on Wednesdays is only the Monday night programmes.
They don't seem to want to pay any more money for new programmes now. 
Both the NYW & TOS new season are not being shown.
David Free couldn't make a second series of The Great British Woodshop because H&L wouldn't take it.


----------



## Noel (7 Aug 2004)

Got to agree with you Dewy. It's got to the stage where I think every single edition of NYW and TOH has been repeated 100s of times. Hopefully H & L will get their act together for the winter season. I seem to recall reading last year that Steve whatshisname of TOS has even been replaced.

BTW Thomas, how was the wilds of Devon? (Devon, Alf..)

Rgds

Noel

Don't worry Thomas, just read your travelogue in GC.


----------



## Dewy (7 Aug 2004)

That's right Noely. 
Steve was replaced and the Australians have already seen the new series when they are usually a year behind us.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oct 2004)

If anyone is interested in a free-hand copy turning attachment they are available from Planet manufacturing(01686 688383). They look very well made and i've just ordered one. There is a 4-6 weeks wait before they are ready but i will give a review when i get it and use it.

Andrew


----------

